# Magnetic Critter Control



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

For those of us that just like to watch trains run in circles while we enjoy a beverage or talk to visitors, the "Magnetic Critter" control is for you. 
A hand-held magnet is used to activate a reed switch hidden under the roof for start/stop operation. Track magnets are used for automated station stops. Running speed and acceleration rates are user adjustable on the circuit board. Station stops can be programmed for 100% or random operation. Nice small circuit board (2.0"L X 1.5"W X 0.5"H). Control reed switch and hand-held magnet included. Check it out at http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/p53/Magnetic_Critter_Control.html


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, That definitely sounds easier than trying to push the start/stop switch as it runs by. Can the older Critter controls be set up to operate that way? They are what I have in all 3 of my "Geese". Thanks


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

placitassteam said:


> Del, That definitely sounds easier than trying to push the start/stop switch as it runs by. Can the older Critter controls be set up to operate that way? They are what I have in all 3 of my "Geese". Thanks


No plans for that at this time. But anything is possible if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

If it autoreversed (perhaps with a magnet on the opposite side from the station stop magnet) it would be just the trick for trolleys... I'm planning a trolley line in my layout's "town" and like the idea of reed-switch activated station stops. That would mean I could change things around much easier than the isolated track sections I'd need for other methods--which requires changing joiners.

Thanks for posting this... I'll have to see if I can think of a simple solution for reversing after the last station.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

riderdan said:


> If it autoreversed (perhaps with a magnet on the opposite side from the station stop magnet) it would be just the trick for trolleys... I'm planning a trolley line in my layout's "town" and like the idea of reed-switch activated station stops. That would mean I could change things around much easier than the isolated track sections I'd need for other methods--which requires changing joiners.
> 
> Thanks for posting this... I'll have to see if I can think of a simple solution for reversing after the last station.


No reverse on this control. You need the "Enhanced Critter Control", which is designed for trolley point to point operation.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Del Tapparo said:


> No reverse on this control. You need the "Enhanced Critter Control", which is designed for trolley point to point operation.


Thanks Dell. Somehow I missed that when looking over the electronics on you site. I'll be needing one of those once my town goes in...


----------

